# Men in Trees and Six Degrees News



## MsMurray (Nov 2, 2005)

I was wondering why Men in Trees suddenly disappeared from my To Do list. This quote from movieweb.com explains it:

Men in Trees is moving to Thursday nights at 10:00 p.m., ET, as of November 30, ABC Entertainment announced. In addition, the series has been picked up for a full season order. Men in Trees will air in that timeslot through December, and Six Degrees will return with all original episodes in January 2007.

"We love these two shows and are excited at the promise they have shown," said Stephen McPherson, president, ABC Entertainment. "Thursdays will be a great platform for Men in Trees to reach a larger audience."​
So now MiT is going up against ER.  I hope ER is on hiatus by then. I don't have a two-tuner Tivo.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Great to hear about 6 Degrees. I've been watching it and enjoying it quite a bit. I have not watched MiT yet, as it seemed to me to just be Northern Exposure more or less.


----------



## shanew1289 (May 7, 2004)

Deer hunting season opened in Missouri (e or a, i dont care  ) and this thread sounded different


----------



## MikeKaz (Mar 11, 2006)

rkester said:


> Great to hear about 6 Degrees. I've been watching it and enjoying it quite a bit. I have not watched MiT yet, as it seemed to me to just be Northern Exposure more or less.


I've always said to my wife that this show _had_ to have been "pitched" as "Sex and the City meets Northern Exposure" (and, as it turns out, MiT was created by former Sex and the City writer Jenny Bicks).

So there is the _more_ in your "more or less": Sex and the City.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

lol. I guess so!

I am hoping they will re-air the pilot soon so I can check it out. Not a huge fan of watching shows off the ABC/CBS/NBC websites.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

I'm totally in love with MiT, though I will only be saying that on this board.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

MikeKaz said:


> I've always said to my wife that this show _had_ to have been "pitched" as "Sex and the City meets Northern Exposure" (and, as it turns out, MiT was created by former Sex and the City writer Jenny Bicks).
> 
> So there is the _more_ in your "more or less": Sex and the City.


And I think that Anne Heche plays the character very much like SJP does on Sex and the City.


----------



## jrock (Aug 27, 2002)

MsMurray said:


> So now MiT is going up against ER.  I hope ER is on hiatus by then. I don't have a two-tuner Tivo.


Might be time to upgrade to a 2 Tuner version. You can get one pretty cheap on TiVo.com now, $70 for 80 hours or $170 for 180 hours.

-Joe


----------



## MsMurray (Nov 2, 2005)

jrock said:


> Might be time to upgrade to a 2 Tuner version. You can get one pretty cheap on TiVo.com now, $70 for 80 hours or $170 for 180 hours.
> 
> -Joe


Thanks. I'm going to put it on my Christmas list!


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Did I miss one last week? My data guide shows a new episode this week, but looks like I haven't missed anything.


----------

